# Best brush for a terrier type coat?



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't know if you would call it a broken-coat or a wire-coat or what. "Scruffy" is an accurate description. She is a terrier mix and definitely has a terrier coat. The slicker seems to break the hair apart so I'm not sure about using it. I like her scruffy coat and don't want to inadvertently change the texture. Best comparison I can think of for her coat would be a REALLY, REALLY scruffy Jack Russell. Who knows what breeds she is. She is a true mutt in appearance, about all you can say is definitely terrier mix. Her coat stands away from her as if she'd stuck her paw in an electrical socket  She's a funny little dog for sure but the biggest love. Currently unable to post pics.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

A metal pin brush worked on Artie the schnauzer/cairn's long double scruffy coat. You can buy them with short or long tines and they are mounted on a rubber backing that slips over snarls so brushing is less likely to remove hair. He was covered with pin shaped mats but I didn't try to remove them as he didn't trust me and I sure didn't want to hurt him. After a couple months the mats started to slide out of his coat but he sure was plenty scruffy still.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

I used a pin brush on my late cairn x border terrier mix


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

We always used a slicker brush on our schnauzers (they were kept in a much scruffier coat than you typically see on schnzuazers)


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

I will try the pin brush, thanks.


----------

